
Outlook notifications made easy - boudhayanDev
https://github.com/boudhayan-dev/OutlookNotify
======
boudhayanDev
Hello guys,

I made a script that provides notifications for Outlook mails and Meeting
requests. Criticism and suggestions welcome.

